# Ft walton gun show sept 24-25



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

This weekend coming up

1958 Lewis Turner Blvd, Fort Walton Beach FL 325471217



http://maps.google.com/?q=1958 Lewis Turner Blvd, Fort Walton Beach FL 325471217


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

gun show info

http://us.mg4.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.gx=1&.rand=codbojojoc0vo


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I may actually stop by and pick up a buffer and spring for my AR. I installed a Magpul UBR last night and didn't know about changing to a carbine buffer and spring.

Smitty


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

We will have a table set up
, trying to thin the herd to fund a new project!!:thumbup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be there, I made out pretty well at Pensacola last month. I got some stuff laying around I'd love to try and sell or trade. I don't want to try and weasel around the rules of the forum, so I won't say what or how much. I'd just like to get back the admission fee, really. 
See you all there if you're going.
sj1


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow AM. Big guy. Beard. Wisconsin shirt.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

redfishguy83 said:


> We will have a table set up
> , trying to thin the herd to fund a new project!!:thumbup:


Where will you be set up? Any easy way to find you there? Id rather give my money to somebody off PFF, if possible.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> I'll be there tomorrow AM. Big guy. Beard. Wisconsin shirt.



me too but no wisconsin shirt ( 1911 shirt) on and some hair on top of the head


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Big room usually west wall last table as you start down the last aisle! I did not make it to set up yestreday! My buddy took care of it! We have a two C.O.P's on our table at this show! I am in a Bone Collector camo shirt ,Texas Longhorns hat! Come check out the deals!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

well the three buildings were open but not many killer deals,

not many buyers either.

leo was working hwy 98 all the way:thumbdown:

did meet a few PFF members :thumbup:

did see some AR's for 650-699

no deals on primers and powder:no:


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

seemed like the P'cola show was a little better .

did see a LH Remington bolt action .22 LR but was out of my range .
l


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I managed to get there about 1 PM, left about 3. I had a bag of stuff I never use to walk around with and try to sell or trade, I did OK. I have stuff I will use, and some cash, and some good people have stuff they'll use or sell.

As far as guns, I couldn't look past the Ruger SP101 .22 revolver I've been lusting after. I held and aimed one, it's my next purchase. When that will be is up to the frailties of fortune, or something.
I hope everyone had as good a day as I did.
sj1


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I was able to find a carbine buffer and spring. I also picked up a mid-length free floating quad rail handguard for my Beowulf.

I thought there would be more reloading components for sale and was hoping to find some stuff to start reloading these .50 rounds. I guess that's another reason to keep this internet access going...

With all of the gun shows I've attended down here, I have to say this is the first time I have walked away from with something.

Smitty


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Da Wulf ??*

Think about it long and hard before tooling up to load the WULF. Completely doable but consider the PITA factor. This is a straight walled(kinda),rebated case, that headspaces on the case mouth. Crimp is criticle,COAL is criticle. Case buldge will be evident if your equipment is not set up exactly right. 

Add to that that you will have to crimp to prevent inertia type bullet pull and it will be used in a violent action. As stated completely doable.

It would surprise me to find anything Beowulf at any gunshow in the area. Bullets in .500" are hard enough to find. BTW you can also use the Power belt ML bullets after removing the belt/skirt. Also,consider C4HD dies vs. Lee. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sawman - Thanks for the input. I've been reloading on and off for the past 30 years, so I know to be careful. There's just no way I'm going to keep paying the prices AA wants for their ammunition. After looking at some of their "factory" ammunition I doubt I could do any worse.

I already picked up some of the Lee dies from Midway to use as a starter set. I've seen that some have good luck and some don't with these particular dies.

Smitty


----------

